
Show HN: A minimalist puzzle to de-stress - sazers
http://blocks.ovh/?puz
======
acomjean
Works well on iPhone 6s. Oddly satisfying. The auto snap feature works well.
Went through about 15 levels. Only a couple times I wanted to move more than
one block at once, but the levels are small. The initial pile can be make it
hard to see all the pieces but I have a small screen.

Great job

------
sazers
Browser-based game with calming music.

------
zeronone
Oh yeah!!!

